# اتعرف على الكتاب المقدس من خلال الارقام(معلومات عن الكتاب المقدس هامه جدا ومش عارفينها)



## dodo jojo (4 يونيو 2011)

*هااااااااااااااى انا جايبلكم النهارده موضوع معلومات عن الكتاب المقدس واكترنا ميعرفهاش خااالص..فـ يارب تستفادوا ويعجبكم.

*1-عدد اصحاحات العهد القديم(بدون الاسفار اليونانيه) 929.
2-عدد آيات العهد القديم(بدون الاسفار اليونانيه)23284.
3-عدد حروف العهد القديم(بدون الاسفار اليونانيه) 2728158.
4-الايه الوسطى فى الكتاب المقدس(بدون الاسفار اليونانيه)مز 118:8.
5-أطوا سفر فى الكتاب المقدسالمزامير).
6-أقصر آيه فى الكتاب المقدس(لا تزن).
7-أطول ايه فى الكتاب المقدس(استير 9:8).
8-أطوا اصحاح هو المزمور الـ 119.
9-أسفار الكتاب المقدس(بالاسفار اليونانيه)73.
10-عدد  اصحاحات العهد الجديد 260.
11-عدد أيات العهد الجديد 8054.
12-عدد كلمات العهد الجديد 322598.
13-عدد كلمات العهد الجديد108341.
14-عدد حروف العهد الجديد 838380.
15-أقصر سفر فى الكتاب المقدس(يوحنا 2).


*يارب تكونوا استفدتوا من الموضوع..ويارب يكون عجبكوا..باااااااااى..
أخوكم *dodo jojo
*
*​


----------

